# Job where I rarely interact with people?



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm currently a student and employed. I hate my job and have been looking for another one for a while now. Where I work now, I have to deal with people continuously and I hate it. I really just want to find a job where I can work while I'm a student that doesn't require a lot of interaction with others. I'm not saying like a career...just something while I'm still in school. Not one that needs a degree or anything. My future career that I want to pursue is nursing and obviously that'll be a very social job, BUT for right now I'm just extremely annoyed and just want a quiet job...I know I may sound silly, but I can't take it anymore :/

So, any suggestions? Any other fellow students in my situation?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No offense, but I think you might be in denial about your career choice (I was). You aren't just going to wake up extroverted one day. Anyways do what you want lol. As for a job with little human interaction, try cleaning jobs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coding. No degree required but you still need to study for that though.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> No offense, but I think you might be in denial about your career choice (I was). You aren't just going to wake up extroverted one day. Anyways do what you want lol. As for a job with little human interaction, try cleaning jobs.


No, nursing is definitely what I want to do. Neonatal nursing to be exact, with babies. I can handle people..I get by everyday...it's just that at the moment I'm overwhelmed with a lot of things and really don't want to be around others. But thanks for the advice! 



nubly said:


> Medical coding. No degree required but you still need to study for that though.


Okay, I appreciate the help! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you work at a daycare then? Most jobs for low skilled people, are either social or physical. If you can lift 50lbs great, if not you need to be prepared to deal with people, so try to find a group of people (maybe kids, maybe retired old people) that you don't feel as stressed around.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

legallyalone said:


> Can you work at a daycare then? Most jobs for low skilled people, are either social or physical. If you can lift 50lbs great, if not you need to be prepared to deal with people, so try to find a group of people (maybe kids, maybe retired old people) that you don't feel as stressed around.


I was thinking about a daycare. But I'm not really good with kids, just babies. I don't know, something will eventually come around. Hopefully soon. I was so depressed at work today. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I think the hotel bussiness can be pretty antisocial if you find the right place. I have "worked" at like 4 different hotels, and the big fancy one was very social ofc. But the rest was almost completely dead all day. Unfortunately i had b*tchy co-workers at all my jobs though. But if you find a calm litte place, then it's a great choice. I'm kind of heading in that direction myself.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fangirl96 said:


> I think the hotel bussiness can be pretty antisocial if you find the right place. I have "worked" at like 4 different hotels, and the big fancy one was very social ofc. But the rest was almost completely dead all day. Unfortunately i had b*tchy co-workers at all my jobs though. But if you find a calm litte place, then it's a great choice. I'm kind of heading in that direction myself.


Thank you for the advice!!

It's funny, I've actually looked into hotels recently too. Might be a good choice. Good luck with your job searching or whatever as well.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it's more practical to think of which jobs you don't want, as it's hard to predict exactly how much time you'll spend with other people. Avoid retail, sales, childcare, etc.

I think transcription has practically no contact, though.


----------



## NomadicKitsune (Jul 2, 2015)

If your willing to work graveyard you see very few people. I do and only really briefly interact with a handful of people every night.


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nursing probably is t appropriate for what you have because it will get in the way. I work in mcdonalds have done for like 4 years and every time I get a performance review its always the same thing that I'm shy to customers it's like I'm awkward even though I know what to do I don't know how to act half the time.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Property inspector. The pay is awesome and majority of the communication is done through texting. The catch is that you need a car though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

AB1994 said:


> Nursing probably is t appropriate for what you have because it will get in the way. I work in mcdonalds have done for like 4 years and every time I get a performance review its always the same thing that I'm shy to customers it's like I'm awkward even though I know what to do I don't know how to act half the time.


I have to disagree. Even though I may struggle with social anxiety, I am able to work through it and I'm not going to let that hold me back from becoming what I want to be, from pursing my dream.

I'm sorry about your situation though. I hope it gets better for you soon.



acidicwithpanic said:


> Property inspector. The pay is awesome and majority of the communication is done through texting. The catch is that you need a car though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm, I never thought about that. Is that what you do? I see you're close to my age.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Hmm, I never thought about that. Is that what you do? I see you're close to my age.


I did it as a summer job because I live in a touristy beach area and it was mostly condos I inspected. I know a lot of other fellow college students that have worked as inspectors, so I believe the minimum age to get most of these jobs is 18. It just involves a lot of organization and attention to detail. When there was something wrong with the property, all I had to do to inform my boss was text her / send pictures. Plus you're working alone, so it's great for people with SA.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I did it as a summer job because I live in a touristy beach area and it was mostly condos I inspected. I know a lot of other fellow college students that have worked as inspectors, so I believe the minimum age to get most of these jobs is 18. It just involves a lot of organization and attention to detail. When there was something wrong with the property, all I had to do to inform my boss was text her / send pictures. Plus you're working alone, so it's great for people with SA.


Oh, nice. Did you have to get special training for it or anything?

That sounds like something I might look into, thank you!!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Oh, nice. Did you have to get special training for it or anything?
> 
> That sounds like something I might look into, thank you!!


I got trained on my first day, yes. I didn't even have to sit through an interview, but then again I admit that I got the job through nepotism haha.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I got trained on my first day, yes. I didn't even have to sit through an interview, but then again I admit that I got the job through nepotism haha.


Ooh, okay that can definitely make it easier haha. But it's still worth looking into. Thanks again.


----------



## Naz (Mar 31, 2013)

How about pharmacy technician? Some states require having PTCB to apply for the job, but since you are planning on going to nursing school, you should be able to pass the PTCE with a little bit of self-studying given you have no problems with math.

The job doesn't involve much of human interaction; you will be filling prescriptions all the time, and the pay is around 12~14/hr on avg.


----------

